# FS: 50G tank



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

50G tank (36x18x18) with glass tops - *SOLD*


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

how much for just the tank


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated and bump!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

interested in the ac110.. how old is it??


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

around a year old



ben_mbu said:


> interested in the ac110.. how old is it??


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

will you be available for pick up on thursday  
if so, consider it SOLD..


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

AC110 sold - the light remains


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

PM about light...


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

pm'ed back - thanks!


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

i also have freshwater bulbs (used) so can easily swap for the saltwater ones.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

everything reserved at this time


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

lights picked up.

tank being picked up tonight.


----------

